# olympic stupidity



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

So I was watching some olympic events on TV. A commentator shows up on the screen and shows a clip of an American male gymnast nail a perfect pommel horse routine. He then segues from that amazing athletic display to and introduction of some douchebag talking about how we can get those 6-pack abs like the olympians do. He calls this segment "train like the olympians". 

This douchebag whips out a purple dumb bell and displays a goblet squat in his faded jeans. He is leaning forward on his knees putting his weight on his toes and everting his feet like an asshole. "This is how we get the strong legs durrr". Then he shows his special variation on the lunge to focus on your glutes, 'the backward lunge'. Since you move "back"wards you focus on your "back side", so he claims. It's the same god damn movement, forward, backward, virtually the same. 

I'm not so pissed out his lack of knowledge but the fact that the producers decide to show some amazing athletic ability and then degrade the athlete to a six pack of abs and describing how us fat Americans can feel better about ourselves doing 5 lb DB front raises and crunches. All the while claiming this is how the olympians train.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol, I would be pissed too if I say that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2008)

its the way of the world...

advertising sux balls


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

True story. I know marketers do anything they want and I usually just don't pay it any mind but gymnasts are some of the most hard working athletes out there. fack!


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

also, what is up with Equestrian sports? 

All I saw was some fruit in a top hat sitting all prim and proper while his horse walked diagonally.


----------



## Nate K (Aug 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> So I was watching some olympic events on TV. A commentator shows up on the screen and shows a clip of an American male gymnast nail a perfect pommel horse routine. He then segues from that amazing athletic display to and introduction of some douchebag talking about how we can get those 6-pack abs like the olympians do. He calls this segment "train like the olympians".
> 
> This douchebag whips out a purple dumb bell and displays a goblet squat in his faded jeans. He is leaning forward on his knees putting his weight on his toes and everting his feet like an asshole. "This is how we get the strong legs durrr". Then he shows his special variation on the lunge to focus on your glutes, 'the backward lunge'. Since you move "back"wards you focus on your "back side", so he claims. It's the same god damn movement, forward, backward, virtually the same.
> 
> I'm not so pissed out his lack of knowledge but the fact that the producers decide to show some amazing athletic ability and then degrade the athlete to a six pack of abs and describing how us fat Americans can feel better about ourselves doing 5 lb DB front raises and crunches. All the while claiming this is how the olympians train.





This douchebag whips out a purple dumb bell and displays a goblet squat in his faded jeans. He is leaning forward on his knees putting his weight on his toes and everting his feet like an asshole. "This is how we get the strong legs durrr".


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> also, what is up with Equestrian sports?
> 
> All I saw was some fruit in a top hat sitting all prim and proper while his horse walked diagonally.



AHHHHHHHH i watched that for loke an hour trying to figure out what the fuck they were doing.. and thinking.. the horse would move faster if this dumb shit would just tell him to go straight!!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2008)

The equestrian thing is called *Dressage*...very difficult to train an animal with a brain the size of a walnut to perform those maneuvers.


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2008)

but i learned to pee in the toilet!!!

i was just kidding.. after my initial reaction (above) i listened to the commentators who KNEW the audience in the good old US of A were sitting there going WTF?!? so I did learn a bit through watching it.. still an olympic event? oh well who am i to argue


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to hear about your success.

Dressage is tough for the trainer, and takes a lot from the animal, but if your not into it...it's pretty boring.
We used to have horses, but I was never into dressage, horse shows, and all of that stuff. Seemed like a lot of investment for nothing, really.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> The equestrian thing is called *Dressage*...very difficult to train an animal with a brain the size of a walnut to perform those maneuvers.



Never said it wasn't. I don't think it belongs in the olympics because it isn't a display of athleticism like many other 'sports'. It is a display of an intelligent and comprehensive understanding of animal behavior.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> Never said it wasn't. I don't think it belongs in the olympics because it isn't a display of athleticism like many other 'sports'. It is a display of an intelligent and comprehensive understanding of animal behavior.



Oh, I know you didn't mean anything...and I wasn't defending it really.

Yeah, I agree. I don't follow the reasoning behind it being in the Olympics either......and while it does take a certain level of conditioning to ride horses, or at least more than some might think, the riders are by no means athletes....some of them have an ass a couple of axe handles wide.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, I know you didn't mean anything...and I wasn't defending it really.
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I don't follow the reasoning behind it being in the Olympics either......and while it does take a certain level of conditioning to ride horses, or at least more than some might think, the riders are by no means athletes....some of them have an ass a couple of axe handles wide.



Gotcha. I'm assuming alot of olympic events are mearly cultural activies. I'm sure politics have kept alot in. 

I'm looking forward to 2012 where submission wrestling will likely be inducted as an olympic event.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> Never said it wasn't. I don't think it belongs in the olympics because it isn't a display of athleticism like many other 'sports'. It is a display of an intelligent and comprehensive understanding of animal behavior.


It's their for traditional reasons probably and probably so rich people have something to compete in, not directly for the ultra rich they just own the horse and rider and usually only care about the horse....  I guess it's a nod to the chariot races of Ancient Times?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2008)

So many Olympic events a ghey. Curling is the gheyest. All I care about is Athletics, Boxing, Gymnastics, Swimming, Triathlon, and my all time favorite, Weightlifting.

I don't even want to watch the others.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2008)

Badminton.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I don't even want to watch the others.



Women's beach volleyball.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm growing fond of women's Water Polo myself. Especially when they get out of the pool.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Any event that requires Judges to determine who wins, is ghey.

And don't get me wrong Gymnastics is pretty damn impressive, but I swear the judges are paid off.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> So many Olympic events a ghey. Curling is the gheyest. All I care about is Athletics, Boxing, Gymnastics, Swimming, Triathlon, and my all time favorite, Weightlifting.
> 
> I don't even want to watch the others.



The only one I care to watch is the beach volleyball


----------

